# Operation Medusa: The Battle For Panjwai



## RackMaster (May 25, 2012)

I think this side of the story needs to be said and this is written very well.

This is enough explanation from the text below, lost a lot of great men.




> *These men died: Cpl. Chris Reid, Sgt. Vaughan Ingram, Cpl. Bryce Keller, Pte. Kevin Dallaire, Sgt. Shane Stachnik, WO Rick Nolan, WO Frank Mellish, Pte. Will Cushley, Pte. Mark Graham, Pte. Dave Byers, Cpl. Shane Keating, Cpl. Keith Morley, Cpl. Glen Arnold, Pte. Josh Klukie, Sgt. Craig Gillam, Cpl. Robert Mitchell, Tpr. Mark Wilson, Sgt. Darcy Tedford and Pte. Blake Williamson.*


 




> *Operation Medusa: The Battle For Panjwai*
> September 1, 2007, by Adam Day
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (May 25, 2012)

Cont'd



> *Part 2: Death in a Free Fire Zone.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (May 25, 2012)

Cont'd.



> *Part 3: The Fall of Objective Rugby.*
> Whatever the new rotation of Canadian soldiers were expecting to find when they rotated into Kandahar in August 2006, it wasn’t this.
> They had trained for counter-insurgency warfare, but what they found was a lot closer to conventional war.
> What they found was the battle of Panjwai. It was force-on-force battle against an enemy that employed a classic Soviet tactical defence. It was 16 weeks of pitched battles, air strikes and bloodshed.
> ...


----------



## ProPatria (May 25, 2012)

I have some friends who fought in OP Medusa, they said it was some of the best and worst times of their lives. Good bunch of men. 1 RCR should get a battle honor for what they did and endured.

Pro Patria fellow Royals.


----------



## RackMaster (May 25, 2012)

ProPatria said:


> I have some friends who fought in OP Medusa, they said it was some of the best and worst times of their lives. Good bunch of men. 1 RCR should get a battle honor for what they did and endured.
> 
> Pro Patria fellow Royals.


 
That was a rough season of fighting for all of 2 Bde I think.  And you are right, 1 RCR should get a battle honor or something.  I know it's not the only battle of significance during this shitty war and I don't think there's been enough recognition for the actions committed by our Brothers and Sisters.  

Pro Patria


----------



## ProPatria (May 25, 2012)

I agree. A friend in my platoon from TF 1-10 was in 'The crazy 8's' Charles Coy during OP Medusa and he told me at the end of the tour that we had a much busier deployment then they had on 3-06. Different time and different enemy TTP's though.

That being said, each member of the 1 RCR BG from 3-06 will live in infamy for many years to come for the hardships they lived through in that god forsaken desert. 

For Country.


----------



## Etype (May 27, 2012)

... and it's stil a shit hole, as of last year it still was anyway.  Some people you just can't reach.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 4, 2014)

Remembering some good soldiers lost to this shit hole.  We should have carpet bombed it.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 6, 2014)

Well written but a hard read...because it's hard to read about good men lost. RIP and Hand Salute to the fallen of 1 RCR...but congratulations for killing a shitload of those bastards during this op.


----------

